

Being an Intern at Our Startup Would Be Just Awful - gregmuender
https://www.whttl.com/content/2015/02/07/being-an-intern-at-our-startup-would-be-just-awful/

======
greenyoda
Satire aside, the really awful part is that these jobs are being advertised as
unpaid.[1] Since it looks like this is a for-profit corporation and the
interns will be providing useful services to the company (e.g., "finding,
cataloging and uploading new products to add to to Whttl"[1]), this
arrangement is probably illegal under U.S.[2] (and state) minimum wage laws.

Also, if you're not a Y Combinator company, posting job ads on HN (except in
the monthly "Who's Hiring" postings) violates HN guidelines.[3]

[1] [https://www.whttl.com/jobs](https://www.whttl.com/jobs)

[2]
[http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf](http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf)
\- see item #4: "The employer that provides the training derives no immediate
advantage from the activities of the intern...".

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

